# Best 3.5 tonne lorry?



## Miss Dove (3 April 2016)

Hi 

I'm looking to purchase a little 3.5 tonne lorry and after years of driving bigger 7.5 tonne boxes I am not sure which is the most sturdy and reliable type to buy. The Renault ones seem to be very popular but I really do want to buy one that will give my horses the best journey possible. If size is a factor will be mainly travelling one 16hh but might end up with a 16.3hh too occasionally! 

Many thanks for reading my post!


----------



## Equihunter (5 April 2016)

Hi Miss Dove

You will certainly be able to take one horse in a 3.5tonne lorry but the occasional addition of the extra 16.3hh is likely to put you over the weight limit on most 3.5 tonne builds. The Equi-Trek Atom boasts a payload of "Unladen weight from 2,100kg" according to their website, which will give a 1,400 payload.

Any idea what your horses may weigh ?

The Renault Master as a chassis is definitely a smooth ride. 

Also consider a 3.9t uprated vehicle, the footprint can be the same but the payload would be nearly 400 kgs extra without any additional weight.


----------

